# على رأي المثل



## أَمَة (20 مايو 2010)

كم من المرات نردد اقوالا مأثورة وأمثالا تعودنا عليها ولا نحاول أن نفكر بمصدره، ولا يخطر ببالنا أن يكون الكتاب المقدس هو المصدر.​ 
اليكم بعض الأمثال في صور
وما يقابلها ف الكتاب المقدس:​ 






​ 




 




 






​ 






​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 مايو 2010)

شكرا امة للموضوع الرائع

حكم كتير مستمدة من الكتاب المقدس

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## أَمَة (20 مايو 2010)

شكرا على مرورك 
أختي *تاسوني*​


----------



## النهيسى (20 مايو 2010)

شكرا جدا للموضوع الجميل والرائع

سلام وبركه* الرب يسوع* معاكم​


----------



## petit chat (20 مايو 2010)

*فعلا فان كل الكتاب المقدس *
*هو فهرس الانسان *

*اشكرك على المجهود *

*الرب يفرح قلبك *
*ويمسح الدموع من عيوننا*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 مايو 2010)

انجلينا المقدس اساس ومصدر 
لكل شئ موجود حوالينا


عاجبتني الصوره جدا 
والمثل 
فكره الموضوع جميله جدا
ميرسي يا اجمل امه في المنتدي​


----------



## kalimooo (20 مايو 2010)

رائع اخت آمة

الرب موجود كل حين

وله حكمته بالتدخل او عدمه..

​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 مايو 2010)

*فعلا كل الامثال مقتبسة من الكتاب المقدس
موضوع رائع جدا 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Mason (20 مايو 2010)

*ميرسى على التوضيح الجميل والرائع *
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مايو 2010)

*ميرسي امة*
*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## أَمَة (1 يونيو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> ​
> 
> شكرا جدا للموضوع الجميل والرائع​
> 
> سلام وبركه* الرب يسوع* معاكم​


 


شكرا على مرورك أخي *النهيسي*
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## أَمَة (1 يونيو 2010)

petit chat قال:


> *فعلا فان كل الكتاب المقدس *
> *هو فهرس الانسان *​
> *اشكرك على المجهود *​
> *الرب يفرح قلبك *
> ...


 
شكرا على مرورك أختي *petit chat*
صدقت في قولك أن الكتاب المقدس 
هو فهرس لحياتنا
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## أَمَة (1 يونيو 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> ​
> 
> انجلينا المقدس اساس ومصدر
> لكل شئ موجود حوالينا​
> ...


 
شكرا على مرورك أختي *نيفين*
وعلى تقييمك أيضا
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## أَمَة (1 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> رائع اخت آمة​
> الرب موجود كل حين​
> وله حكمته بالتدخل او عدمه..​


 
شكرا على مرورك أخي *كليمو*
الرب فعلا موجود وحكمته كلها محبة
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## أَمَة (1 يونيو 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *فعلا كل الامثال مقتبسة من الكتاب المقدس​*
> *موضوع رائع جدا *
> 
> *الرب يبارك حياتك *​


 

شكرا على مرورك أختي *راجعة ليسوع*
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## أَمَة (1 يونيو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> *ميرسى على التوضيح الجميل والرائع *
> 
> 
> *ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


 

شكرا على مرورك أختي *ميسو*
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## أَمَة (1 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ميرسي امة*
> 
> *ربنا يعوضك*​


 

شكرا على مرورك أختي *روكا*
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (1 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل ان نحبث عن مصدر الامثال فلو بحثنا لوجدنا الكثير


----------



## أَمَة (2 يونيو 2010)

ادهم111 قال:


> موضوع جميل ان نحبث عن مصدر الامثال فلو بحثنا لوجدنا الكثير


 

معك حق يا *أدهم* 
امس كنت بقول لناس
*الله يمهل ولا يهمل*
وفجأة فكرت بكلام الكتاب المقدس 
اللي بقول نفس الكلام بطريقة تانية:

بطرس 2 الأصحاح 3 العدد *9**لاَ يَتَبَاطَأُ الرَّبُّ عَنْ وَعْدِهِ كَمَا يَحْسِبُ قَوْمٌ التَّبَاطُؤَ، لَكِنَّهُ يَتَأَنَّى عَلَيْنَا، وَهُوَ لاَ يَشَاءُ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أُنَاسٌ، بَلْ أَنْ يُقْبِلَ الْجَمِيعُ إِلَى التَّوْبَةِ. *​ 
شكرا على مرورك

​


----------



## ناتو (2 يونيو 2010)

شكـرا جزيـلاً علـى هـا الامثـال الحلـوة ..تقبلـي مـروري.وليحفظكـي الـرب يســوع.​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يونيو 2010)

موضوع عجبنى كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير
مفيش احلى ولا اجمل من كلمات الكتاب المقدس
تعزية تلافى... رجاء تلاقى...اجابة لاسئلتك تلاقى...
حقاً : *كلمة الرب حية وفعالة.*
*أشكرك أستاذتى أمـــــــــــــــة






*
​


----------



## أَمَة (3 يونيو 2010)

ناتو قال:


> شكـرا جزيـلاً علـى هـا الامثـال الحلـوة ..تقبلـي مـروري.وليحفظكـي الـرب يســوع.​


 

شكرا على مرورك يا *ناتو*
الرب يرعاك ويبارك حياتك​


----------



## أَمَة (3 يونيو 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> موضوع عجبنى كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير
> 
> مفيش احلى ولا اجمل من كلمات الكتاب المقدس
> تعزية تلافى... رجاء تلاقى...اجابة لاسئلتك تلاقى...
> ...


 


بكل تأكيد أخي *abotarbo *
الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الحياة

الرب يفرح قلبك ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*روعة بجد *
*تسلم ايدك *
*يستحق اجمل تقييم*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## أَمَة (18 أكتوبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *روعة بجد *​
> *تسلم ايدك *
> *يستحق اجمل تقييم*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


 

شكرا يا حبيبتي على مرورك وعلى تقييمك كمان
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## zezza (18 أكتوبر 2010)

جميلة اوى ماما امة 
تسلم ايديك


----------



## أَمَة (18 أكتوبر 2010)

zezza قال:


> جميلة اوى ماما امة
> تسلم ايديك


 

شكرا لمرورك يا حبيبتي 
والرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------

